# Mandolin



## LarryShone

I have one of these and though it is usually associated with bluegrass music I want to find stuff for classical mandolin. Is it a different instrument or are they one and the same?


----------



## LarryShone

My Deacon mandolin:


----------



## JeffD

I see this is an old thread. To Larry - any kind of music can be played on any kind of mandolin, and sound great. Certain styles of mandolin are prized within certain genres of music, but that is as much a matter of custom as it is the sound.


----------

